# anybody with a business plan?



## jmon12 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have been doing concrete work on the side for the past 5 yrs. Over the summer, I partnered up on a curb machine (bad idea on partners) . Now I am seriously considering buying them out and doing this on my own. I am looking at putting together a business plan for the bank and other investors and was wondering if any of you had one? They preach this to you in school, but as we all know its what happens in the real world that counts. By the way, the side business was not too small, I had on average 5 guys and 2 crews, for nights and weekends, I didn't think that was to bad. It also let me experience taxes and insurance and that jazz. Thanks for the help.

Jeremy


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.sba.gov/smallbusinessplanner/plan/writeabusinessplan/index.html


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I once got one of those prepackaged generic ones and spent tme trying to put it together for what I thought we would be doing. I just never seemed to get it finished.

I can see the value and good it can be. Especially if starting a new business and borrowing any amount of money.

Good luck with your endevour.


----------



## jmon12 (Feb 21, 2006)

The sba is where I got the template. I see the value in it, but it is kind of hard to predict where I will be in 5 yrs. I never thought I would be in the situation I am in now 2 yrs ago, the whole things seems like a big guess. I am just trying to see if anyone is using the "school smarts".

Jeremy


----------



## Dozer Junky (Jan 4, 2007)

*Banks see glossy buisiness plans EVERY day...*

Hello All! This is my first post on contractor talk! I am an Owner/Estimator of a commercial and subdivision earthwork company. I have only been in this business for 2 years, and I LOVE IT! In the last year, I started my own company with 3 other individuals. I earned an MBA at Texas Tech with the intention of becoming a banker, real estate tycoon, etc... (a white collar puke), but I fell in love with big yellow iron. Besides, who the hell wants to wear a suit everyday?!!!!

When starting the business, I sought my father's counsel about the best way to get financing. As a no BS kind of man, his advice to me was to have SOLID answers to these questions (and the rest will fall in to place):

1) How much money do you need, and for what (Specific amounts for specific assets/purposes).

2a) If a lending institution: How will you pay it back plus interest (realistic repayment timeline/schedule based on realistic operational projections).

2b) If an investor: Quantified financial returns (how much can they realistically expect to make for taking the risk and when...based on realistic operational projections) (ROI)

3) How much of their money can they get back if everyting goes to sh$#. (Collateral/Risk- possibly the curb machine itself).

I beleive that if you can answer these questions to a lender's/investors satisfaction, you will get a positive response. In my opinion, the rest is just gloss...

Good Luck!!!

PS- I think that if can show your existing side operation is already making money, it'd be a slam dunk!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> I once got one of those prepackaged generic ones and spent tme trying to put it together for what I thought we would be doing. I just never seemed to get it finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your endevour.


Nick,
He said "plan"............not "plane".:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi DZ Junk,

Welcome to the site! It's good to have you join in.

Please don't pay attention to jmic!


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

In the January issue of Construction Business Owner, There is an article on business plans. This magazine is slanted towards sitework types. I haven't read it yet!


----------



## Dozer Junky (Jan 4, 2007)

denick said:


> In the January issue of Construction Business Owner, There is an article on business plans. This magazine is slanted towards sitework types. I haven't read it yet!


Don't get that one... Is there a link?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

www.constructionbusinessowner.com


----------



## joesauers (Jan 2, 2007)

Jeremy, I just purchased Business Plan Maker Professional 2007 from Staples for about $40. I have always thought about making one but now finally am forced to because one is required for a business certification I am applying for. It is very involved but should be worth it when done. Kind of forces you to think about where you want to be in the next couple of years. This program can also pickup information from Quickbooks if you also use that, calculate growth, and predict where you will be in the future if your growth remains the same each year. It can also do many other things but I just started using it today so I'm still learning. I'll let you know how we make out in the end.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey Jeremy, do you have a e-mail I can contact you by? I have a couple questions to ask you.


----------



## jmon12 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great responses guys. I am on my second draft on this thing now (read--late nights). The side business was profitable until I got hurt, and the big thing was I made a lot of good contacts that are now promising me work. The other curb firms in the area are getting close to retiring and the contractors are looking for the next gen. I think this will be 75% of my business in 5 yrs, but forecasting this in realistic terms is difficult. [email protected]

Keep up the good advice :thumbsup: ,

Jeremy


----------



## jmon12 (Feb 21, 2006)

here we are 1 1/2 months later and I finally have draft #1 ready. Anyone looking at doing one, they are great and you really see how much capital it is going to take. I thought buying th emachine was the expensive part, boy was I wrong. If I could just do it without employees  . Just an update if anyonw was interested. I am buying a machine out of VA and going to get it in the next couple of weeks. I already have 2 jobs lined up with 10-11k in profit, so that makes me feel a little better.

Jeremy


----------

